# I remember...



## LEFSElover (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it's a good thing to tap into your memory at times when you need a lift or want to reminisce, bring back good thoughts or remember some that had a role in shaping who you are. For this girl, I love and cherish memories as they're often times, smile makers, while other times, gives you a good foothold in what's troubling you. Either way, post them, whatever they are, _permitted_ types of course, as some we won't probably want to bring to the mix here.

I remember, being a little girl of 6 and _riding my horse to school_. I remember taking her or him, pieces of the lunch _that I'd prepared for myself_. I remember riding home, watching TV for awhile, no one home, then getting on my horse and going to my ''*Brownie/Bluebird/**Girl Scout*'' girlfriends house to visit her family. _Such nice people_, the whole family was nice and peaceful and _genteel_. I didn't think it odd that they were on the TV show I'd just watched either.
That TV show was the _Roy Rogers and Dale Evans_ show.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 7, 2008)

I remember the first time I saw my husband... I remember the birthday party we were at for his girlfriend, my good friend.  I remember how every one there except Paul and I were very "Seattle style" black leather jackets, black leather boots, jeans, tight tee-shirts.  I was wearing a skirt and Paul a sweater and jeans...  I remember how we spent the whole night talking,  I remember thinking, " he's listening to me!!!" I remember thinking that we really didn't fit in with the rest of the group.  Most of all I remember going to bed that night thinking that my friend had met the most perfect man for ME.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 7, 2008)

My favorite childhood memory is riding my horse, everywhere! To the store and on the way collecting glass soda bottles for the nickle deposits and buying a whole bag of penny candy. I use to barrel race him and after I was done practicing I would take the saddle off and ride bareback to the nieghborhood lake and take him swimming to cool him off. He use to love sticking his head half way under the water and blow bubbles. That horse (Leo) was the best $250.00 my parents ever spent on me. He kept me out of trouble through my terrible teens. He and I were together for 26 years.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh my is all I can say to both of these posts.
Thanks for adding your personal stuff for us to read.
I love them both.

I remember riding to Spawns Ranch which became Charles Mansons' hangout with his disgusting buddies/cohorts.  I remember the owners asking my friend Kathy and I to please help them out there and take people on their trail rides as they were short handed.  We were 9 or 10.  But we did.  CM and his group were the scariest seeming people she and I had ever seen.  We'd get there, put the nickle in the soda machine, grab our Orange soda, get on our horses and conduct the trail rides.


----------



## JillBurgh (Oct 7, 2008)

I remember a sweet girl I went to grade school with. She and I were best friends until her family moved a couple towns away in 7th grade. I heard today that she passed away...

She was 31 and made some bad choices in life.

I remember making up dance routines to Debbie Gibson and Madonna songs in her basement. I remember she collected clowns. I remember her bedspread looked like a zebra. I remember going to Smartie Artie's for pierogie pizza. I remember she tried to kiss my big brother in the tunnel at Chuckie Cheese's on my birthday. I remember she used to wear three different color scrunchies in her hair at one time. I remember she was a sweet girl. And bright. And always happy.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 8, 2008)

That's sad Jill. I"m glad you have some good things to remember about her.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember when there used to be an exit door where i worked

I remember when I had a 3 day work week

I remember some good things ive done in the past

I remember some things I would have done differently

I rmeember when me and my freind were transported to an alternate world that we are currently living in and are waiting to go back but we dont know if we will start at that point again or at this pointi n time but what we would have done.

I remember when my managment team knew what they were doing


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 8, 2008)

Jill, that is a sweet story and I too, am sad for you that she's now gone.But see, I think the memory of her is a good one for you.  She mattered.

I remember loving cotton candy and lemonade and hot dogs on a stick when our parents took us to POP.
Then my boyfriend [now husband] started taking me there.
The money he spent on those things for me just to make my heart sing, I loved him for that and still do.  I wish it was still open because I would take our grands there and they'd be full of glee, but Pacific Ocean Park has long since been a thing of the past, rats...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember taking David on the corkscrew at knots Berry Park.  I remember his tears and his sreaming at me when we got off ... " Didn't you hear me...I said I wanted to get OFF!!!"... I remember taking him again a few years later.   I remember him loving the ride that time!!  I remember his childhood hugs.  I remember his little curls before I cut them off the first time.   I remember the comfort of falling asleep with him in my arms.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 8, 2008)

i remember oct 8 51 years ago. my son's birthday.
i remember the day he was born
i remember we were just over joyed. 
i remember we wanted to raise a well rounded child.
i remember that we did just that.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember my favorite thing to do was roller skate
I remember skating in my huge hardwood floored bedroom for hours and hours
I remember dad was right there resting in the next room after work
I remember our little black toy cocker
I also remember her growling at me every time I skated by her
I remember how good it smelled the night before and the next day for the Portugese festa.That food even the thought of it makes my mouth water..
how I loved the mint sprigs on you plate of meat and thick slced bread and meat juices
I remember Christmases and helping each member of the family decorate their trees
I remember the excitment of I'd catch that old rascal, never did darn it
I remember the joy of presents and being the only child  I was  covered with them
I remember later that day choosing 5 presents and taking them to a childrens center all wrapped in pretty paper and ribbons and seeing the big eyes of boys and girls as they got a new toy
I remember many things, but I remember the kindness of my sisters and brothers here at 
dc always giving to those in need..
boy are you all special
kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 8, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i remember oct 8 51 years ago. my son's birthday.
> i remember the day he was born
> i remember we were just over joyed.
> i remember we wanted to raise a well rounded child.
> i remember that we did just that.


What a beautiful memory, Babe! Those are my strongest memories, too. I've been remembering my son Nick's birth (almost 28 years ago) a lot lately since he's getting married this weekend. (Where have the years gone?) He was the first of my children to be born at home and because it was so relaxed, I spent hours marveling over him and thinking of all the things I wanted for him. I decided what I wanted most was for him to be a happy person, regardless of circumstance. And I'm so glad it has turned out that way.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember a very tall young man, who was on the best NCAA basketball team on earth.  I remember lots about him.  I remember him teasing me, I remember his coach pulling my pony tail, I remember him teaching me how to shoot free throws, I remember practicing hours on end shooting and reshooting those free throws, alone and single minded on one thing, those shots.   I remember his beautiful long legs, all 7'2''.  I remember the smell of the basketball court, the soft voice of the coach, the high numbering scoreboard, that no one could beat them, and that I loved being somewhat involved.  I also remember my boyfriend then, husband now, wasn't amused, still isn't.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember when each of my kids were babies they would happily shove anything I made in thier mouths, and smear it all over their faces for good measure.... 

Now they just smear it all over the table and say "I dont like this"......


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember when my family would spend every holiday together.. from now on I will be running between Mom and Dad every holiday.  
I remember my first date with Nick, what a dream!
I remember when I stank at cooking, and now I'm getting along great!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember being best friend's with my husband, knowing he had a crush on me. 
I remember how patiently he waited while I dated one jerk after another. 
I remember ending a very emotionally abusive relationship and stopping to say hi to him at work and as I walked away I said to myself, "Why can't I find a nice guy like him?" (DUH!). 3 years later we got married.
I remember how badly we wanted to have a child and how after a year he took it upon himself to get tested and found a doctor to help us. I had A.I. and it took the first time. That was April 1996.
I remember November 1996 giving birth to the most perfect little boy.
And every morning when I see my son and my husband's face I remember why I was put on this earth.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember Boy Scout camp, and the smell of the fire in the morning as we started it up for breakfast and then sitting around it at night. And the first time we made hot cocoa with coffee instead of water.
I remember getting the mile swim badge, and I remember becoming an Eagle Scout.
I remember picking up my two best friends and heading to the next town over to go roller skating. We loved it when they played "Unskinny Bop" and "Cherry Pie".
I remember taking my wife on our first date. I took her to Godfather's Pizza and we saw the movie "Fried Green Tomatoes". Then she refused a second date and went out with another guy for a couple of months. Then she came back to me after dumping him.
I remember each of my kids births, and holding them for the first time. I even remember changing my first diaper, the nurse was impressed with my 'skill' LOL.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 10, 2008)

I remember high school plays, singing with the Company of Song, going with the team to all their games then cheering for our team and secretly having the hugest crush on a certain basketball player that was senior to me by a year.  > wishing he'd more than notice me [and] actually call _me_ his girlfriend.
I remember him ditching his girlfriend and calling me saying, "Get ready, I'm picking you up in 10 minutes."  "where are we going?" I'd ask, "doesn't matter" he'd say.  He'd take me 'everywhere'.  To the beach, to the movies, to Andy's to get torpedo sandwiches.  He'd pick me up and carry me along the rain gutters of school on Sunday to get our homework out of our lockers, so I'd get soaked and my poor hair, kinky/curly/fuzzy/frizzy gawd awful hair [I lived in Malibu by the beach, it was supposed to be shiny straight] would get so wet then kink up like a spider web.  I remember being so sad about that hair of mine and thinking, it doesn't bother him though.  He was the best friend to me, very caring and kind hearted.  Loved him....such a sweetheart...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 10, 2008)

I remember... a church so beautiful in Greece where the glass windows had colors I swear I'd never seen before.  I remember thinking that even though I don't speak a word of Greek... Greek friends who were now dead could understand my well wishes  because they were being wished from this beautiful place.  I remember how dirty it was because it was old and unused but i can still remember how the sun still made it beautiful.  I remember how I made Paul wait out side becasue for some reason I had to be alone for awhile with that beauty.  I remember and still wonder why that for that few minutes I couldn't share it even with the person I love the most.  I remember going back a few years later and being unable to capture that feeling again....


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 10, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I remember... a church so beautiful in Greece where the glass windows had colors I swear I'd never seen before.  I remember thinking that even though I don't speak a word of Greek... Greek friends who were now dead could understand my well wishes  because they were being wished from this beautiful place.  I remember how dirty it was because it was old and unused but i can still remember how the sun still made it beautiful.  I remember how I made Paul wait out side becasue for some reason I had to be alone for awhile with that beauty.  I remember and still wonder why that for that few minutes I couldn't share it even with the person I love the most.  I remember going back a few years later and being unable to capture that feeling again....


I want to go there.  It sounds beautiful PW....what a wonderful nice memory.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you for starting this Lefse, it's making me think of ..no FEEL things I've forgotten and that's a very good thing.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 11, 2008)

I remember my boyfriend sitting at the bar in our kitchen in Malibu.
He sat on the bar stool watching me make an entire leg of lamb meal, all the trimmings.
We were 9th grade and he'd never had lamb let alone leg of lamb.
When the meal was done and prepared, we sat and ate it.
He was amazed at the mint jelly you were to add to each bite of the lamb.
He loved it and was surprised at how good 'lamb' could taste.
I remember thinking "he's so cute" and he's in 'my' kitchen.
He still is and he still is


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow----a partner from 9th grade still in your kitchen and your Mom hasn't sent him home yet?????.........jest kidding........that's so romantic, Lefselover..........leg of lamb with mint jelly....no wonder he's hung around for so long........


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 11, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Wow----a partner from 9th grade still in your kitchen and your Mom hasn't sent him home yet?????.........jest kidding........that's so romantic, Lefselover..........leg of lamb with mint jelly....no wonder he's hung around for so long........


yea, he 's a smart man.
my parents always loved him so that's why he's still welcome


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 13, 2008)

I remember why I started this thread.  It was in the hope of getting you all to tell us how something made you feel or made you think or made you who you are or made you a better person or was a changing moment [for you] in your life.

I remember thinking we'd understand each other better if we'd pull something from the past and share.

I remember most everything in my life.  My memory is that of an elephant, I forget almost nothing.

I remember talking to a DC'er not long ago on the phone and her telling me about her never ending memory.  We laughed and realized it's yet one more reason why we really should be next door neighbors.  I also remember thinking how grateful I am for her in my life.  I simply could not love her more, yet we've never met.  GIG


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 14, 2008)

I had known of my wife for a long time as we both worked at the same hotel and I knew who she was then after many years I was promoted to Ex.Chef at the hotel and I was grinding meat in the butcher shop and had my back to the world she came up to talk to me and touched me on the back.  With out thinking I rared back with my elbow an caught her right in the mouth.  I was mortified, I apologised many times. the next day I sent her a dozen rose's and a card.  Three years later we were married
I had her love and devotion for twenty five wonderful years.  She passed in November 94.  I still miss her


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 14, 2008)

My long term memory is great----the short term is a different matter (different locations in the brain, I believe---one is home and the other is out to lunch)

as far as people who inspired me I would have to say my German-born grandmother (my dad didn't speak English until he attended school).........I think that I was her favorite.....she worked hard and never had much money but she and my grandfather owned their home and land around it......she lived frugally.....the chenille bedspread eventually became curtains.......old dresses became aprons.......she kept a pot by the sink and all kitchen scraps including egg shells went in it and that was fed to "Pal"..........my 2 sisters and brother were welcomed every summer to stay with them........bread for the week was made early Mon. morning before it became hot........bacon grease was saved for everything but the most wonderful treat was popcorn which she popped every afternoon while our cousins joined us and made fresh lemonade.......but the most wonderful thing that I inherited from her was her love of nature and flowers........she loved her garden and I learned so much from her...roses were her favorite and she had a beautiful old green glass pitcher that she would arrange her yellow roses in........you know, they tell you to go to a "safe place" when you feel stressed in your mind and mine is her backyard with the roses, petunias, hollyhocks, bachelor's buttons, etc., and her gorgeous butterfly bush "tree"-----and her .............


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> I had known of my wife for a long time as we both worked at the same hotel and I knew who she was then after many years I was promoted to Ex.Chef at the hotel and I was grinding meat in the butcher shop and had my back to the world she came up to talk to me and touched me on the back.  With out thinking I rared back with my elbow an caught her right in the mouth.  I was mortified, I apologised many times. the next day I sent her a dozen rose's and a card.  Three years later we were married
> I had her love and devotion for twenty five wonderful years.  She passed in November 94.  I still miss her


Your story is beautiful Dave.  how much you loved her is priceless, did she ever recover from that thump? *winking......





expatgirl said:


> My long term memory is great----the short term is a different matter (different locations in the brain, I believe---one is home and the other is out to lunch)...as far as people who inspired me I would have to say my German-born grandmother (my dad didn't speak English until he attended school).........I think that I was her favorite.....she worked hard and never had much money but she and my grandfather owned their home and land around it......she lived frugally.....the chenille bedspread eventually became curtains.......old dresses became aprons.......she kept a pot by the sink and all kitchen scraps including egg shells went in it and that was fed to "Pal"..........my 2 sisters and brother were welcomed every summer to stay with them........bread for the week was made early Mon. morning before it became hot........bacon grease was saved for everything but the most wonderful treat was popcorn which she popped every afternoon while our cousins joined us and made fresh lemonade.......but the most wonderful thing that I inherited from her was her love of nature and flowers........she loved her garden and I learned so much from her...roses were her favorite and she had a beautiful old green glass pitcher that she would arrange her yellow roses in........you know, they tell you to go to a "safe place" when you feel stressed in your mind and mine is her backyard with the roses, petunias, hollyhocks, bachelor's buttons, etc., and her gorgeous butterfly bush "tree"-----and her .............


I simply adore this story expatgirl.  I can 'see' what you spoke of in my minds eye.  Very nice thank you for sharing, see, we all feel better from reading that, at least I know I do.......


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

I remember all the times I had and have that very long drive home from work.  Wee hours of the night, not slept in days and didnt' think I could make it.  When I'm really tired, I drive really slowly.  I'd look at the speed I was driving wondering when I'd arrive home and think, at this rate going 37 miles an hour on the freeway, I'll never get home.  So tired.
I remember the very thing that gets me through those long arduous drives.  My own story telling to me. I'd think of a favorite story of mine, turn off the radio, retell my story to me, and then I'd be done with the story and I'd be home.  Home sweet home and safe too and into the loving arms of my adoration...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 14, 2008)

I remember, how it feels to step out of the shadows,leaving behind the moving wall, the thing that was trying to smother me, the horrors that wanted to get me, looking up and seeing my little girl sleeping in a chair beside my hospital bed...I guess my breathing which had been heavy and was now quiet, woke her..She look back at me and tears ran down her face..You see she had been in that chair without leaving for 2 days..
I remember how much I loved her then
I remember how good it felt to be moved to  a quiet room of my own
I remember the joy of having my whole family surround me
I remember some wonderful cards from my DC friends
I remember to be grateful each and every day
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2008)

I remember wantiing grandma to fight back.
I remember her saying it's not worth it.
I remember her look that said just forget it, sit down, let him win, it's easier.
I remember thinking I'd never understand.
and then... sadly... I understood.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

I remember the first time I complained about my dang kidneys giving me more grief than I knew how to bare.  Then I remember someone, honestly it could have been any one of you, sent me a PM about Kades.  Put everything into perspective and now I claim victory over my kidneys and continue to pray for Kades...


----------



## smoke king (Oct 14, 2008)

I remember the first PM I got on DC and I realized that there were real people, good people on the other side of this silly computer.

I remember wrapping my sick little Bailey in a pink blanket and taking her to the vet to have "it" done-and crying and crying and crying over it-and it hurts as much right this second as it did then.

I remember posting about it, with tears streaming down my face, and the outpouring of love and understanding from so many here at DC. I found out that day how many friends I have that I will likely never meet-many of whom will forever hold a very special place in my heart.

I remember seeing my sister off to the airport last week and reminiscing about the relationship we used to have-and how I won't let *anything* come between us _*ever*_  again. Life is simply too short.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 14, 2008)

I remember that my Mom's mulled wine was better than this one, 
I wish she remembered what recipe she used. 
I WANT to remember to write down all my favorites and keep them somewhere my kids can find them one day.... or help me find.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 14, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I remember, how it feels to step out of the shadows,leaving behind the moving wall, the thing that was trying to smother me, the horrors that wanted to get me, looking up and seeing my little girl sleeping in a chair beside my hospital bed...I guess my breathing which had been heavy and was now quiet, woke her..She look back at me and tears ran down her face..You see she had been in that chair without leaving for 2 days..
> I remember how much I loved her then
> I remember how good it felt to be moved to  a quiet room of my own
> I remember the joy of having my whole family surround me
> ...



oh, that makes tears well up------you're a great writer of your thoughts and feelings.........you know we're all  here for you...........hugs, debs


----------



## elaine l (Oct 14, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I remember wantiing grandma to fight back.
> I remember her saying it's not worth it.
> I remember her look that said just forget it, sit down, let him win, it's easier.
> I remember thinking I'd never understand.
> and then... sadly... I understood.





Wow....


----------



## smoke king (Oct 15, 2008)

I remember when penny candy actually cost a penny!!

I remember when mom would send me to the store on my bike, at night, and she knew I would be OK

I remember when your neighbors really were "neighborly" and looked out for one another-actually making eye contact on purpose!!

I remember not once ever needing for anything ever as a child, and I remember finally realizing at about 19 yrs of age that _we_ _were_ the poor people in our neighborhood-and my Mom (may she rest in peace) never once let on

I remember hitting a whopper of a home run in little league and walking on sunshine for weeks afterwards.

Thanks LEFSE for starting this thread-I could go on forever......


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

I remember things in my life that shattered this youngster.
I remember things in my life that made me strong.
I remember many times, thinking if you dare say anything to one of my family members that you shouldn't, no matter my size or age, I'll take your head off.
I remember life was much more calming than it is now.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2008)

I remember those cold mornings and my dad whistling that song they played on the bugle for the Army,so we would get up.
I remember the smell of coffee and knowing that hot chocolate was waiting too.
I remember that sweet smell of my first baby,he smells just as good now
I remember watching all those ballgames  football,basketball,tennis and also being the mom who drove
I remember being called to the high school, worried my girls had done something wrong..My oldest was going to be crowned Homecoming Queen
I remember the next year same thing only it was my baby girl
I remember Cade being born and his dad putting him in my arms...Heaven
I remember, I have much to be grateful for, all of you and my babies
kadesma


----------



## deelady (Oct 15, 2008)

I remember why I wanted to make this sight home! Because it is filled with REAL and genuine people.
Thank you for sharing a bit of yourselves, helps you to remember you are not alone in this big, often ugly world!


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 15, 2008)

I remember 7 years ago today, in a gazebo on the beach, saying "I do"
I remember how HAPPY I was that day.....and am still as happy with him today


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

you know........we've all left footprints in the sand.......and we meander here and there.....that's what you do on the beach of life........pick up this seashell and that (life's experiences)........but in the end we all end up at the same shore........we will all eventually go out with the tide...............I'm glad that y'all are in my shore crew.......


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 15, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I remember 7 years ago today, in a gazebo on the beach, saying "I do"
> I remember how HAPPY I was that day.....and am still as happy with him today


We need pictures!!! (I love beach weddings - my son had one last weekend.) And a very Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> you know........we've all left footprints in the sand.......and we meander here and there.....that's what you do on the beach of life........pick up this seashell and that (life's experiences)........but in the end we all end up at the same shore........we will all eventually go out with the tide...............I'm glad that y'all are in my shore crew.......


I remember thinking just now, something very special about {{{you}}}..........


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, Lefselover........sorta came over me.......the friendship and comraderie and love and concern here is just overwhelming at times..........and it comes in the most unexpected places and times, too............


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 16, 2008)

I just think what you said and how you said it, was lovely and poignant.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 16, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I just think what you said and how you said it, was lovely and poignant.




Thanks for the hugs......do need them


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 16, 2008)

you're special too, LL, in more ways than one........

Please, everyone, just bypass us and keep posting on this thread............don't want to be the dreaded thread killer..............


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember the first time my pastry chef grammie made her famous lemon meringue pie for one of our many family meals there at their house.  They were sights to behold always and the comments that followed our bites were always high praises.  This one night however, as grammie was getting up in age, her pie wasn't the same.  Too tart for human consumption by far.  Someone finally got up the nerve to ask what was different about her pie and when she tasted it with confidence, she said in her little Norwegian accent, "My My, I must have forgotten the sugar".....
I loved her sweet spirit and very timid self, she was so quiet, scared of her own shadow and barely spoke but soooooo very beautiful.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember Grandma and Grandpas house. The smells were always wonderful. Grandpa was a baker by trade, but make no mistake about it-the kitchen belonged to Grandma!!!

Such wonderful memories of delicious traditional Czech dishes-Duck and dumplings, roast pork, saurkraut, and plates filled with Kolaches!!

Whatever happened to "Sunday Dinner" ??


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2008)

smoke king said:


> I remember Grandma and Grandpas house. The smells were always wonderful. Grandpa was a baker by trade, but make no mistake about it-the kitchen belonged to Grandma!!!
> 
> Such wonderful memories of delicious traditional Czech dishes-Duck and dumplings, roast pork, saurkraut, and plates filled with Kolaches!!
> 
> Whatever happened to "Sunday Dinner" ??


It's alive and well at my home.
kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember when my first grandchild was born and I got to hold her in the hospital Sept. 30, 1988
I remember being with my mother when she died in the hospital Jan. 8, 1988 , same year my grandchild was born.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Grandpa made a dish cabinet for my Grandma out of pine and 80 years later I can still recall that smell of opening the doors.......wished that I could have inherited it.....dream on........I remember buying a an old Singer sewing machine as it was being wheeled down the ramp cause it looked just like my Grandma's and I knew I would never get hers..though she said that I could have it.........noone would have honored her request anyway.......but y'all know family dynamics........that's the way it goes..........I knew what was going to happen so I bought the Singer right then and there............another antique dealer was mad at me........


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I remember when my first grandchild was born and I got to hold her in the hospital Sept. 30, 1988
> I remember being with my mother when she died in the hospital Jan. 8, 1988 , same year my grandchild was born.



That must have been sad.......I just cried buckets when my grandmother died............


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 17, 2008)

I remember that times used to be easier.
I remember the smell of Pennsylvania Scrapple walking into MIL's house.
I remember the first time DH kissed me, ok, so I kissed him first.
I remember my name being called, I was ecstatic.
I remember having to audition for this singing group thinking surely I'd die.
I remember what my GS said to me while he was eating his lunch that I'd just prepared for him, 3 years old, no one home but he and I, sweetest words I ever heard.  I remember asking him if I'd told him I loved him that day.  His reply, "you tell me that all the time Grammie."
I remember my sons two heads on my lap, watching the Lakers on TV, waiting for their dad to get home from work so we could eat dinner, stroking both their blond heads while thinking all the while, life does not get any better than this.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

you're so right ........a child or grandchild on your lap affirms all your faith and love.....you're the protective one.......and they will remember many years later......I still remember my grandmother laying down with us and me wiggling around (was never one to fall asleep immediately and she would shake me to be still) and it wasn't long before I was gone.........still remember this 45 years later.........goodness......is this long term memory week????


----------



## Claire (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't read all of these, but want to add my two cents.  One Thanksgiving my very best friend and I, in Wiesbaden, convinced our parents to "do" Thanksgiving together.  My dad was enlisted, hers officer, which was a nono in those days.  BUT both our families were of strong French Canadian background, and had a lot of other things in common.  The fest was held at my house, and our parents promised us girls a sleepover at her house (I use the word house loosely, we all lived in military housing apartments) IF we did the clean up.  She and I (we were maybe 12) worked our tails off.  The point of the story is that I was SO happy.  She and I were lying there that night, and I closed my eyes and said to myself (an insomniac even then) "I am SO happy, I want to remember this moment forever."  I still do that trick when someone or something great happens to me.  I close my eyes and tell myself that I want to remember it forever.  To hold that feeling in my mind and heart, and let it block out what might go on in my life that isn't  pleasant.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, Claire, that's your safe memory......anytime you feel really stressed you go back to that wonderful memory........and you'd be surprised at how it brings the stress and BP down.......mine is being with my grandmother in her garden......


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 17, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> you're so right ........a child or grandchild on your lap affirms all your faith and love.....you're the protective one.......and they will remember many years later......I still remember my grandmother laying down with us and me wiggling around (was never one to fall asleep immediately and she would shake me to be still) and it wasn't long before I was gone.........still remember this 45 years later.........goodness......is this long term memory week????


I have the longest memory EVER



expatgirl said:


> Well, Claire, that's your safe memory......anytime you feel really stressed you go back to that wonderful memory........and you'd be surprised at how it brings the stress and BP down.......mine is being with my grandmother in her garden......


You're a smart girl there lady.
That's exactly why I started this thread.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Claire said:


> I haven't read all of these, but want to add my two cents.  One Thanksgiving my very best friend and I, in Wiesbaden, convinced our parents to "do" Thanksgiving together.  My dad was enlisted, hers officer, which was a nono in those days.  BUT both our families were of strong French Canadian background, and had a lot of other things in common.  The fest was held at my house, and our parents promised us girls a sleepover at her house (I use the word house loosely, we all lived in military housing apartments) IF we did the clean up.  She and I (we were maybe 12) worked our tails off.  The point of the story is that I was SO happy.  She and I were lying there that night, and I closed my eyes and said to myself (an insomniac even then) "I am SO happy, I want to remember this moment forever."  I still do that trick when someone or something great happens to me.  I close my eyes and tell myself that I want to remember it forever.  To hold that feeling in my mind and heart, and let it block out what might go on in my life that isn't  pleasant.


I love this story, Claire. What a great way to go to sleep. I'm going to teach it to Fisher because it will make _me_ happy knowing he's thinking about his favorite moments as he drifts off to sleep.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

It's so true.......conjuring up a happy memory really does work when you're trying to relax esp. in a doctor's office...........the last few times I've gone to the doctors' offices and my blood pressure has been normal on the first reading.......I just breathe and put myself in my grandma's backyard with her flowers and she's holding my hand........it really works............


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 19, 2008)

I remember....

When I used to like my job
when they used to treat us with some respect
When I would get a call for OT
when I had less worries in my life
When I first met my wife


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2008)

I rememeber the first time Paul said "I LOVE YOU"
I remember the way my heart almost stopped. Maybe, it did.
I remember the FEAR, the JOY and the PAIN those words all brought at the same time.
I remember wanting to run and hide, I remember wanting to grab on, hold tight and never let go.  I remember loving him back but not being able to say so.
I remember the single tear that slid down my face and on to the pillow.
I remember him saying "it'll be ok" and and smiling and understanding and being right.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 19, 2008)

i know that i am less scared about break-in and am really angry. my space was violated.
i know it is a beautiful fall day. 
i know it is almost time to bake
i know i need to work in yard. 
i know i am grateful to all here for their concern and good wishes.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

I remember going to my Great Grandparents house when I was little. I can still see the layout of the house too, lol. I think I was 3 the last time we went. I remember taking a nap on Easter and waking up to hear voices and looked over to see my momma standing at the window talking to the Easter Bunny!! That is all I remember of that day and after years of thinking it was my step dad, my aunt told me that it was my daddy!! lol, the only memory of my daddy and I didn't see his face, lol


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (Oct 19, 2008)

I remember......my son at age 5 describing a headache as a brain-ache and pointing to his scrapped knee capps at the same time. I'm currently reminded of joyious memories and tears are uncontrollably streaming down my face, ...No it's not menopause Just I can smell my Mums cooking and hear her voice calling to me, where are you? come and try this... in her broken English call your boys in from outside and tell them to come and eat, she would say... and it's has been 7yrs without her to call upon. I can now create the same cooking smells but not her voice  or her beautiful expressions. I look for these in my children and sometimes catch a glimpse of her looking back at me in my mirror, and when I do it fills me with inner strength to carry on with the most menial or difficult of tasks ahead of me.... I remember her devoted compassionate love for her family, and I miss the prickly pears she had a great knack of peeling at easter time and we would scoff them down like children eat chocolate eggs today. I remember her like she said I always would... as much as she thought of her own mother each day too...before and after her passing.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

I remember the importance of smell and how I relive memories by something that wafts across my nose.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I remember the importance of smell and how I relive memories by something that wafts across my nose.


 

Isn't it wonderful how a smell can bring back such a memory.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

I remember asking my husband and kids, years ago, a few questions just to test their knowledge.   "what's my favorite smell on earth?"  "if I am in prison and going to the chair tomorrow, what do I want for dinner tonight?" <  I know, it's macabre and don't go putting any thought in to 'anything' regarding that.  Their answers on both accounts were correct.  About dinner they all knew.  About smell................"_horse manure on a rainy day_"....they got it right, go figure........                                                                                                                        ^^^so sad eh?^^^


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

I remember clearly the day I graduated from culinary school.  Because my arthritis was diagnosed half way through, I cracked a rib and ended up doing my final exams with pneumonia, there was a good chance I wouldn't pass.  But I was just happy that I had completed the very intensive program under all those pressures.  I called my graduation day my completion day because I didn't want to get my hopes up and was satisfied with that.  We didn't find out our marks until we were handed a brown envelope by our chef instructors in front of friends and family.

I had brought my hubby, Dad and best friend (my sister had car trouble and couldn't make it), and the one thing I had wanted to do all my life was make my father proud.  Well, when I opened my envelope I saw "This is to certify that ______ has completed..." I was content.  Until a fellow student pointed to the big word at the top and said "Laurie, that IS a diploma you know!"

Well, I started to cry tears of joy and made my way over to the direction of my family.  DH turned around and I mouthed the words "I passed" and he told the others.  The all turned around with tears of joy in their eyes.  When I was finally able to go see them when it was done, my Dad hadn't stopped crying.  He grabbed me and hugged me and for the first time in my 47 years said "I am so proud of you".  That was worth every minute of it!  My only regret was that my mother wasn't there to be part of it because she gave me my love of cooking.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2008)

Waldeneffect posted about nutcrackers the other day..
he made remember...

a warm summers day in Greece a few years back spent sitting in the neighbors drive way with the old yaya.  She's in her 80's and doesn't speak a word of English.  A beautiful person inside and out.  Works her butt off day and night.  Her chore for the day... to crack all the nuts and there were a LOT of them.  The only tool she had... a rock.   We didn't have a cracker of any kind either but we did have a hammer.  I went to our house and got that .   We spent the rest of the day trading that rock and hammer back and forth smashing nuts.  We both talked up a storm.  We both had sore blistery hands. We both had a great time and I felt like I'd done something wonderful.  It's something that I'll never forget.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 3, 2008)

I may have mentioned awhile back that some good friends had their house burn down and lost absolutely everything.  This was after a year of the wife battling cancer.  The house burned down on a Friday and on the following monday she found out she was cancer free.  They also were blessed with the use of a house, fully furnished, for as long as they need it.  

Someone suggested trying to piece together their photo albums and since I did grad slide shows of two of their four children I agreed to find and print those pictures.  This got me going through all my disks of pictures either I had taken or others had given me over the years (I was videographer at our church for many years).  What wonderful memories not only of this family but of others who have come and gone, people who have passed away, kids who have grown up, seeing friends with different hair styles, etc.  This has become a real labour of love and a beautiful reminder of the wonderful community I have found myself part of.  Each and every picture has brought an "I remember....."


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2008)

From saddness comes joy!  That's pretty neat Laurie.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 3, 2008)

I remember two years ago my husband and I were discussing our upcoming vacation time and what we'd do.  We thought of a few things, nothing major special. Then it approached rapidly and we talked of it some more.  It was now a few days away and I asked him what he wanted to do where he wanted to go.  He said, "well honey, the first thing we're gonna do on our vacation is go to Minneapolis and spend a few days with Craig.  You two can be together and then we'll figure out what to do from there."

Craig and I were fast high school buds.  I dated his brother but he and I were truly friends forever.  DH and him were acquaintances but DH wasn't [then] very happy about that brother of his and me dating, so...............

Anyway, Craig was dying of cancer and my darling knew that I wanted to go see him, one last time and say goodbye.  He didn't even ask, he just said that's the first thing we're doing on our vacation.  I found that to be so special and so unselfish of him and also so trusting and understanding of me.  It could have gone either way if you understand..........


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 4, 2008)

thats a great guy you got there LEF


----------



## GrantsKat (Nov 4, 2008)

GRK, I think your wifes got a pretty great guy too!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 4, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> thats a great guy you got there LEF


I remember having thought that all of my life GRK.
yep, and on rare occasion I forget how fortunate I am to have found him.
he is a blessing, plus, gad he's cute.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 4, 2008)

i am remembering the election scene in 1960, very exciting as it is now. the mood in the country was electric. hope and good things were expected to result from Kennedy's election. no one had a clue, it would end in so badly. lordy i am old. lol


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 4, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i am remembering the election scene in 1960, very exciting as it is now. the mood in the country was electric. hope and good things were expected to result from Kennedy's election. no one had a clue, it would end in so badly. lordy i am old. lol


That's exactly what I was thinking myself, Babe. This election reminds me of the 60's and early 70's. American youth were mobilized and active in social and political change. They were current and passionate about domestic as well as world issues. I remember feeling so intense about the Vietnam War and Civil Rights and Women's Rights and Civil Liberties. And we brought about a lot of change, didn't we! That's why I'm so excited to see so many young voters going to the polls.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 6, 2008)

I remember a year ago today I was planning legogirls's 2nd bday party, back when she was only known as Christina....
 and not sure how to make the sauce....
So I stumbled upon this place.... 
And found the most wonderful group of strangers ever, some of whom I can certainly now call friends...(although they are still a little strange...


----------



## babetoo (Nov 6, 2008)

i remember this time thirteen years ago. our family was so excited to celebrate the holidays . for the first time in many years, out entire family was going to be together.  

we had no clue that our beloved dad and husband would be leaving us in jan.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

sorry, Babetoo,.......I know that must really hurt esp. during holiday gatherings.......don't forget to include him in your thoughts if it's still too difficult to do it in toasts........he's there with you..........I promise........it's my belief, I know.........but he's there.................


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sorry babetoo.....
we never seem to know how special someone is until . . . .


----------



## pdswife (Nov 7, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I remember a year ago today I was planning legogirls's 2nd bday party, back when she was only known as Christina....
> and not sure how to make the sauce....
> So I stumbled upon this place....
> And found the most wonderful group of strangers ever, some of whom I can certainly now call friends...(although they are still a little strange...


 


who me..?  Do you really think so?
why do you think that?
Can you tell me?  What did I do?

lol.. leave for a few days and your friends turn on ya!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

pdswife said:


> who me..?  Do you really think so?
> why do you think that?
> Can you tell me?  What did I do?
> 
> lol.. leave for a few days and your friends turn on ya!



Boy, I remember you clearly, SQ!!! (I can't help but add a few more letters mentally but won't)  I remember advising you to take Christine to a Doc...........cause I was scared that she was going to inhale that lego from her nose into her trachea which was very possible......of course Christine has become legendary on DC and you've been a lot of fun and a great sport in taking all the teasing.........I still remember her photo........she looked like a pistol........bet she looks just like you..........anywho we all make the world go round and round in different ways don't we......DC Land Before Time  love.........debs.............


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 23, 2008)

I remember she dropped her girls off with us Saturday night to stay with us.
I remember she had just started to come out of a very dark place after her Dad and Gramma died that June.
I remember how happy and proud she was of her former step-brother to be graduating basic training. 
I remember she was on her way to South Carolina to see him do just that.
I remember she rubbed my big pregnant belly swearing one more time I was having a girl ( I didn't). 
I remember DH was crabby.... so she licked his face.  
I remember she walked out my door and said I love you to her girls. 
I remember bringing her girls to thier other gramma's house Sunday morning.
I remember it was snowing.... and changed to sleet.
I remember we got back home and were going to go shopping.
I remember the look on my husband's face when the hospital called about his sister......
I remember crumbling to my feet. 
I remember listening to him tell his mother that his sister was suddenly gone....
I remember going to his mother's house later that night and the bacon she had been cooking when he called was still on the stove.
I'm really sorry guys, it's been 5 years today, and I really really miss her. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 23, 2008)

Suzi, don't be sorry.  We are here for a reason!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Trish. 
Now I get to go to work later and give her mom a BIG FAT HUG.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 25, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Thanks Trish.
> Now I get to go to work later and give her mom a BIG FAT HUG.



Why do people that we love us leave "before their time"? Who knows........it's not right that someone so young and vibrant and loved by all should leave so young and leave young children behind..........at least you are there for her children........I don't know what I would have done without my loving aunts when I lost my mother to cancer at age 9........they were such great role models.........I know that you will be, too..........hugs, debs


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't remember how I spent all my time before I found DC
Did I read, Did I clean more, Did I cook more?


----------

